# I did it! Gigi is now cotton-candy pink!!!



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I was going to take her to the groomer to do this because I know it's a messy job, but my girls said they'd help me do it in our backyard. I wanted her to be cotton candy for Halloween. I tried to take a picture of her with the little white cotton candy cone hat my daughter made for her, but she wouldn't hear of it. But isn't she cute still?

(Note to self in the future: Wear gloves dummy! My palms look as if I gave someone a good spanking. :argh


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I love it! She really does look like cotton candy!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks pretty happy with the results! 

Does she taste as sweet as she looks?


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

She looks great! It's a really nice shade of pink.

Did you dye her or use chalk?


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Adorable! She looks like a spun sugar pink confection, and sweet as can be!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG! She is so darned cute!!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone! She certainly thinks *SHE* tastes sweet. She kept licking off the food coloring from around her mouth while it was setting. LOL That's why it looks whiter than the rest of her.

I decided against the chalk. The food coloring just seemed easy to do, plus I could get in down to the hair roots more easily.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I think her tongue is the same color as her hair!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Ha, ha! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

She is beyond adorable!! Perfect shade, too!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gigi looks amazing!!!! Wow!! Now I feel like eating cotton candy....


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

That came out great! I always wanted a pink poodle


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Gig looks pretty in pink, and sweet enough to eat!! What a perfect "confection"!!*


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh, and I LOVE your bedspread!!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

MamaTiff said:


> Oh, and I LOVE your bedspread!!!


Thanks! I love it, too. It's easy to wash and doesn't snag with Gigi's nails or any or my cat's claws. It was the best Target comforter I've ever bought. lol


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks great, good job! Can't wait to copy you one day. ; ) Pink is not next on Lumi's color schedule, but it is definitely going to happen! Hope she comes out as nice as Gigi!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She looks fantastic! What fun. She does look like cotton candy. You must stop traffic wherever you go. Was it very hard to do? Did you use regular red food coloring?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Gigi looks adorable in pink!! Way too cute!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

That is adorable! Makes me want a white or cream poo to color!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Way too cute. She looks like a little stuffed animal!! Just as sweet as sugar!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> She looks fantastic! What fun. She does look like cotton candy. You must stop traffic wherever you go. Was it very hard to do? Did you use regular red food coloring?


No, not hard to do at all, but wear gloves! All I did was fill 2 spray bottles with hot water (it'll come out warm when sprayed) and about 10 drops in each bottle of red food coloring. My daughters helped: One held her with the leash and the other helped me to spray and rub it in (do it on clean, dry hair). Try to do it as quickly as possible for even coloring and spray down to the roots. For some reason, her tail and ears did not take the color as well as her body. The hard part is waiting outside for 20 minutes for the color to set. Gigi didn't like that because she wanted to run and play. Then towel them off gently to get most of the wetness off and blow dry completely: Do not wash it off!!! 

It'll be way darker when it is applied wet then when it dries. I thought I'd have a red poodle for a bit and was wondering what she could go as for Halloween being a red dog. LOL I didn't use any white vinegar in the solution that some people recommended to get the color to hold better. I knew that would sting Gigi's eyes. I really just wanted it for Halloween any way.


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

AHH I love it so much! makes me want a white/apricot so I could do this :act-up:


----------



## Minerva (Oct 28, 2011)

She looks sooooo cute


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, does she ever look cute!


----------

